# Soft Box or Umbrella?



## gerardo2068 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

I take some portrait outside with a remote speed-light mounted on a stand and using the diffuser cup that came with it.

I use the flash on camera as commander. I shoot as hobby for friends and family. I like the result of the speed-light by it self, usually I just like to use it as fill light to balance the subject with the background.

I know I can get all kind of fancy light equipment but I'm just looking to get a little more diffusion on the light to make it a little more softer.

I was thinking on getting one of those umbrellas they put in front of the flash or I have seen the small soft-box for speed light.

Which one would you recommend I get?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike_E (May 1, 2012)

An umbrella or a brolly box for on the stand and a better bounce card (bought or home made) for on camera.


----------



## Big Mike (May 1, 2012)

> I take some portrait outside with a remote speed-light mounted on a stand and using the diffuser cup that came with it.


Unless you are somehow bouncing the light off of surfaces around the flash....the 'diffuser cup' isn't doing anything for you....but is is causing you to use more power from the flash.

When talking about modifiers like umbrellas or softboxes, the idea is that we want to soften the light...we do this by making the light source larger (relative to the subject).  So if soft light is your goal, the larger the better.  An umbrella is going to make it cheaper and easier to accomplish this...but beware of using an umbrella outdoors, it will act as a sail and make your light/stand hard to handle.  

The advantage of a softbox, is that it constrains the light to one general direction.  This is good when you don't want the light to spill into other spots/directions.  Outdoors, that usually isn't a problem, but it depends on your goals and your style.

Lastly, if all you want to do, is use this flash for fill...then you don't need anything.  Technically speaking, fill light doesn't need to be soft.  It's not supposed to cast shadows that you can see, it just flatly adds light to the subject/scene.  
But if you are using this off-camera light as your main/key light, then yes, having it be soft or hard is a very important decision.


----------



## Heitz (May 1, 2012)

This is kind of helpful - lets you compare different types of light modifiers.  
HENSEL-VISIT GmbH & Co. KG: Compare light formers


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 1, 2012)

Disadvanatages of softbox are its not as convenient to carry setup and ready, or to put together onsite.

Disadvanatge of umbrella is enough wind and you'll ride to the clouds.

I use this solution for outdoor shoots, whether I'm using my monolights or speedlights. Milliseconds to set up and deflects wind much better than my umbrellas.

Lastolite Umbrella Box with 7MM Shaft - 41" LL LU3227 B&H

On a side note what 480 said, for fill who cares about anything.  But for putting a subject in the shade, fast shutter, and soft light the brolly is priceless for convenience and wind loading factors.


----------



## gerardo2068 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everybody. It helps

Thanks for the links

When I do it for fill flash it works well but depends on the subject I still get some shadows in some areas. If I reduce the power to get rid of  those small shadows then the rest of the fill light is not filling the shadows on other areas.


----------



## Mike_E (May 2, 2012)

Consider a two light setup w/reflector.

Key light for the front, reflector for the kicker and a background light to get rid of the shadows.  You'll need some separation from the background of course but it's doable.


----------



## Buckster (May 2, 2012)

On the sailing problem that keeps getting mentioned, sandbags and pea gravel are cheap.  Even cheaper, milk jugs filled with water, sand or whatever is readily available on site, especially if you can dump them afterwards and not have to lug them home again.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 2, 2012)

Buckster said:


> On the sailing problem that keeps getting mentioned, sandbags and pea gravel are cheap.  Even cheaper, milk jugs filled with water, sand or whatever is readily available on site, especially if you can dump them afterwards and not have to lug them home again.



I use those in addition to a brolly.  Brolly is much less windloading though, and less weight to carry and deal with for the lightstand support.


----------



## gerardo2068 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. Good idea about multiple lights set up

What's a Brolly? A brand?


Also the background is far, I'm taking more about a shadow from the arm onto the cloths for example. But I think I reflector will do

Thanks


----------



## Mike_E (May 3, 2012)

A Brolly is an umbrella with a black backing.  Either a shoot through with a black backing or a standard umbrella with a diffuser across the front.

They are more useful in that they can be placed in front of the camera without having all of the light spill in the case of the shoot through and being much softer than the standard umbrella in the case of the other.

A Brolly with the flash side black (shoot through) gives a radiant light much as a bare bulb would except it's huge comparably- hence softer.

A Brolly with the diffuser (standard) is controllable due to the directionality of the light coming out of the umbrella yet retains softness due to the diffuser, just like a softbox.  There is usually just one diffuser in a Brolly so it's not exactly the same as the better softboxes however the device is much smaller in volume which makes it far easier to set up and also to keep up out doors.


----------



## gerardo2068 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

Is this Lastolite Umbrella Box with 7MM Shaft - 41" LL LU3227 B&H the same as Brolly? 

I like this and is well within my budget. If is not the same as Brolly whats the difference?

What about this? Amazon.com: ePhoto Photography Studio Off Camera Flash Umbrella Softbox Brolly Box Light Stand Kit ULSSB35: Camera & Photo ePhoto Photography Studio Off Camera Flash Umbrella Softbox Brolly Box Light Stand Kit ULSSB35?

I want something to use with my speed light , any recommendation? I would like to stay below $120

Thanks


----------



## Mike_E (May 4, 2012)

Yes, those are both Brollys.  If you take care of them any should last a good while.

The thing to consider now is which style will fit what you want to do with them.


----------



## gerardo2068 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, then I will look around to see which one I get


----------

